# Giant Defy 2 - Alternatives?



## koro (19 Oct 2009)

Hi, 

Sorry for asking......

My budget only allows me around £350 (just for bike), so realise secondhand is the way to go. I visited LBS, tried lots of bikes and the Giant Defy 2, medium frame seemed to fit perfect. Now I know I am not likely to see these selling in my price range . As a newbie is there a similarish model of another make that may be in the price range I am looking at with a similar fiiting? 

Many Thanks


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Oct 2009)

If you're going 2nd hand, the models before the Defy where the SCR series. Not quite as nice looking a frame, but good bikes (imo).


----------



## koro (19 Oct 2009)

Thanks for that, are the Frame sizes "like for like" ?

The Lbs guy, insisted that the spokes would not be a problem on the Defy, I pointed out that I weigh 15 stone and had read about problems on the forums. Does the Defy have better wheels than the SCR?


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Oct 2009)

koro said:


> Thanks for that, are the Frame sizes "like for like" ?
> 
> The Lbs guy, insisted that the spokes would not be a problem on the Defy, I pointed out that I weigh 15 stone and had read about problems on the forums. Does the Defy have better wheels than the SCR?



They'd be similar - the SCR has a taller headtube (I think) so you can't get the bars quite as low as on the Defy. The SCR's wheels are Alex DA22 on formula hubs. Some people have had problems with them - I didn't, until my rear wheel got hit by a car, at which point the other party's insurance paid for a set of DRC ST18 on Tiagra hubs. The wheels on the Defy are Mavic CXP22 rims, which I would say are better than the DA22s.

Rims and hubs in themselves aren't a problem, it's how they're built, and how even the tension is on the spokes. The SCR's wheels are built with plain gauge spokes, which stretch and compress a bit less than double butted spokes, and so can be a bit more susceptible to damage from a hard knock. As I recall, the rear is radial/3 cross, and the front radial. There may be something in that configuration that's a problem, but I can't think what it would be off hand.

If you were really worried about them, you could pay a local builder to rebuild them with good quality double butted spokes - as long as the rims are sound, they should be fine.


----------



## koro (19 Oct 2009)

Thanks yet again 

Would £350 get me a Giant SCR 2 (newish) do you think?


----------



## John the Monkey (19 Oct 2009)

koro said:


> Thanks yet again
> 
> Would £350 get me a Giant SCR 2 (newish) do you think?


That I don't know - get thee to eBay, young man!


----------



## koro (19 Oct 2009)

yep I`m looking.....


----------



## koro (20 Oct 2009)

Hi,

Looking around to see about buying a Giant SCR 2 (medium) secondhand. (I did like the Defy...) In order to widen my choice of bikes. May I ask those of you with experiance, other suitable choices that perhaps I should be looking at also..

I am 5` 11, inside leg 31"...

Thanks Yet Again


----------



## Young Un (20 Oct 2009)

koro said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking around to see about buying a Giant SCR 2 (medium) secondhand. (I did like the Defy...) In order to widen my choice of bikes. May I ask those of you with experiance, other suitable choices that perhaps I should be looking at also..
> 
> ...



SCR 2.0 is managle for 350 - I got mine second hand for 310, just have to look around and try several forums; ctc, veloriders, time trial forum etc...


----------



## groove65 (21 Oct 2009)

I just bought a SCR3 for £270 from ebay in immaculate condition - if it helps im 5'11" and 31" inside leg as well and im on a medium frame that seems to be ok for me. its a superb machine IMO but ive flipped the stem over so its a tad more upright as my seatpost is pretty extended having got the right saddle height now. my saddle is also a bit back on the rails to give me a little more room. lovely bike - you will be very pleased.


----------



## koro (22 Oct 2009)

Hi, thanks for that, I hope I get fortunate in getting a similar deal....

Whats the difference between the SCR 3 and SCR 2?


----------



## groove65 (22 Oct 2009)

i think the only difference is the groupset. ever so slightly better on the SCR 2 than 3. if you're starting out i doubt you would notice the difference..

Nowt wrong with the SCR 3 in my view - love mine !!

and you could spend the cash saved on riding kit


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Oct 2009)

The big difference (for me) is that you can't change gear from the drops using the Sora levers on the SCR3. I'd already ridden a road bike, riding in the drops a lot, and knew that would bug me (hence I went for the SCR2).

If you expect to be on the hoods, the frame is the same (paint job aside), and you could argue that the 8spd Sora drivetrain is going to be cheaper to run and more durable.


----------



## koro (22 Oct 2009)

Thanks guys,

Both valid points, I am edging towards an SCR 2, well hopefully....


----------



## 007fair (26 Oct 2009)

Koro I bought an SCR 2 a few months back for exactly the same reason as you (could not afford the defy ..)
I got a shorter more upright stem I find the reach to the drops quite a stretch hence the stem .. guy I purchased it from had the same issue !

For your height medium sounds about right but the Defy comes in a medium/large size which would have been my choice SCR is only medium or large 

Nice bike!


----------



## Mista Preston (26 Oct 2009)

Ive had the SCR 2.0 for just a year now. I went for it to get me into the sport plus it was the best priced entry level bike i could find at the time other than the Spesh Allez which was a little more expensive. The tiagra set up is better than the sora on the 3.0 imho. The frames are the same.

I would give a big thumbs up to the SCR 2.0. Its been a great bike for me and has totally got me hooked on road bikes. I am saving up for my N+1 now : )


----------



## trustysteed (27 Oct 2009)

i've had a SCR 2.0 for 3.5 years and it's been brilliant. haven't experienced any issues with the wheels rims (Alex DA22) or spoke tension (haven't had to have any maintenance at all). changed the back tyre once and ridden about 3000kms on the bike.


----------



## koro (27 Oct 2009)

Thanks for all the info. The SCR 2 certainly seems to hold a good secondhand value....

Trying ebay, what a pain in the arse that is, but will keep trying.
At this rate a defy will soon be available that I could afford .

On another note, my wife is looking at getting a Specialised Allez Sport, on the cycle to work scheme. Nice bike....


----------



## Norm (27 Oct 2009)

Allez Sport is a lovely bike, and I have a friend with a 2010 model for sale at £550. 

I also got my bike (Spesh Secteur Sport) through a C2W scheme, thus getting a better discount than he was willing to offer.


----------



## koro (27 Oct 2009)

That was my thinking also....

We had intended to buy a couple of secondhand bikes, £350 ish each. When I found that my sister is able to use the Cycle to Works cheme, it became a no brainer..Unfotunately my wife gets ther new bike and I the secondhand one at a similar price, to what she ends up paying..


----------



## Dan B (27 Oct 2009)

My first port of call for Giant bikes would be J E James www.jejamescycles.co.uk who from time to time (haven't checked recently) have some killer deals on previous years models


----------



## koro (23 Dec 2009)

Hi, just an update..

I have been reading the posts daily on this forum, excellent read and informative. So I thought that before I start asking for more info, I should update with what has been going on from my original thread.

Well, my LBs using the CTW scheme put 2 bikes down on one quote. So lucky me got a Defy 2. My wife got herself a Spec Allez Sport Ellite. Collected them yesterday, both in the lounge looking awesome.. 

The LBs as part of the deal agreed for 2 sets of SPD`s, Myself 2 sided and my wife, having a platform on one side. As I dont have a pedal spanner, (tight that I am) the LBs put them on for us...originally as both new to SPD`s, I told my wife that she could get used to toeclips first  

Well the weather aint too good at the mo to start trying them, lol.

One thing that my wife did ask, when do you know when to change the tyres, they are bold to start off with..so as not to look stupid I pretended to ignore that one. What are these tyres like in the wet?

Cheers
Koro


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Dec 2009)

koro said:


> One thing that my wife did ask, when do you know when to change the tyres, they are bold to start off with..so as not to look stupid I pretended to ignore that one. What are these tyres like in the wet?


you should change them when they're badly damaged (large cuts in the tread, or if the sidewall is damaged). Getting a lot of punctures can also indicate excessive wear.

On road, these tyres should be better than a tyre with a tread pattern, because bike tyres can't aquaplane at the speeds most of us are capable of reaching. Smooth tyres won't "squirm" around corners as the tread blocks deform, or trap nasty little puncture causing bits in their pattern.

Tread patterns work better than smooth tyres where the surface you're on has loose or slippy material on it - in this case, the tread pattern penetrates that layer and gives you traction that a smooth tyre struggles to.

see; http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tires.html#tread


----------



## koro (23 Dec 2009)

Thanks JTM,

I have printed out the page of the link you posted, I can now show the Mrs how silly she was thinking they were unsafe..

Cheers
Koro


----------



## jasonmccullum (24 Dec 2009)

i bought a defy 3 (2010) on the c2w scheme. which means instead of paying £625 i am only paying £400... which is very close to your budget. Have you considered doing this instead?????


----------

